# Progress Continues



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I had thought that my progress with Quillamina had halted. I was satisfied with how far I had come with my little girl, but she continues to surprise and delight me.

My Quillamina, who refuses to take food from me, ate kibbles out of my hand last night. My Quillamina, who despises bugs in any form, or so I thought, just took a mealie from my hand. Then six more. One, she chewed up and spat out, but the rest went straight into her belly. And she obviously enjoyed them, if the way she snatched them out of my fingers was any indication.

<3 Looks like my Quillypig will continue to astound me.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They are full of surprises aren't they! Quigley has been with me a year and a half and he still makes progress. We're currently working on petting. I'm at a point where I can put my hand on his back and gently move it (very slowly and maintaining steady pressure) without him huffing or raising his quills.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I never thought she would take any form of bug from me, so needless to say, I was ecstatic. I always tried to tell her they were good for her, but somehow, that never really worked. I don't know what made her change her mind today, but she gobbled the ugly little things like they were candy.

She's been napping on her wheel for the last couple of hours, which is another behaviour I've never seen before. Usually when I put her to bed, she runs straight into her cube and goes to sleep there, but today, I went to get her some water before I left her to sleep, and when I came back, she was wheeling. She stopped and huffed at me when I opened her door to give her the water bowl (yes, I'm trying to switch her onto a bowl now, so hopefully that'll take) and flopped down with her quills up, and she's been there ever since. Silly girl.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a really great surprise. Its so heart warming when they do sweet things like that


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay for progress 

For some reason, it makes me very happy to see my hedgie eat different types of food. I guess it's like being a mother :lol: I'm sure you felt the same when Quillamina took the mealies from your hand ^-^

Kashi and I make progress, but he has his good nights and his bad nights. Like today he is especially huffy because we went for a vet check up earlier during the day :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, poor grumpy Kashi. I'm sure he'll get over it, and it's worth having him a little annoyed to know he's got a clean bill of health.

I was so proud of Quilly when she took those worms, my baby girl made me so happy. It's good to know I can actually get bugs into her now, especially considering that they're good for her.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup yup, he'll be fine  Today was just a lil stressful that's all :lol:

Yes, it makes you so proud when they eat the bugs!
When Kashi would not eat the mealies at first it made me very upset for some reason, and very very happy/proud when he finally started eating them ^-^


----------



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

is watermelon okay? my Tilly goes crazy for it, i never give her a lot but if i eat it she has to take some from me XD she loves the little melli worms too!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Watermelon is fine, and apparently, it's very popular with most hedgies.


----------

